# Reddish Ears?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

We're picking our pup up in a couple weeks and wondered if this little bit of red on his ears is normal? Will he grow out of it? We will love him regardless, but also love the pure white coat. He's only 8.5 weeks here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, "lemon" (or beige) markings on the ears are very common. When I bathe Zooey I can see the slightest tinge of color on her ears. They do tend to fade as the pup ages.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Shayna had what's called lemon ears when she was a puppy, but they were pretty much gone by the time she was two or three years old.

*Shayna @ 13 weeks*









*Shayna when she was about 4 years old*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You can see a little bit in Laurel'e when she's wet.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has some lemon coloring on her ears....although I believe it has faded a bit. The pic you showed almost looks like his pink skin showing, or mabe it's the lighting. The lemon coloring is usually on the lower part of the ear.

I think you're getting a beautiful pup!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy also has some "lemon" coloring in her ears. Not a big deal as this is rather common in Malts.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone....it is common in Maltese. Sometimes it fades but when they are wet you can always see the difference in the color fur.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Molly has a little reddish coloring on her ears too...I was just wondering if this was normal or not, glad to hear it is!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella has some coloring on her ears as well. We were told that as she ages it will get lighter. I think she is cute regardless.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I was just looking at Shana's baby pictures and she looks so much like my molly!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww my favorite thing in the world, or one of them is a baby with lemon or they may call the buff ears. OMG I love them so much. My baby Leo had them, Oh heavens I loved them sooooo much. You can still see just a tad, but he is the middle one in my signature picture, and now the buff is gone  I miss it so much. And his was really noticable. So, yes, it is quite normal. Oh I just love buff colored ears. Oh my gosh, he is such a cutie. 

I have the cutest picture of Leo, when he first came home, but my other computer crashed and they are all are on there. I really need to get those pictures.

Gosh your baby is a doll!!!!!!

Oh by the way, his coat is gorgeous!!!!!


----------

